# Gene Simmons Son Rips of Bleach Manga



## Phillyman (Feb 25, 2010)

BLEACH MANGA SPOILERS PRESENT IN LINK BELOW!

So Gene Simmons (KISS)....well Mr. Simmons had the following to say about "File Sharers" 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The record industry doesn't have a f*cking clue how to make money. It's only their fault for letting foxes get into the henhouse and then wondering why there's no eggs or chickens. Every little college kid, every freshly-scrubbed little kid's face should have been sued off the face of the earth. They should have taken their houses and cars and nipped it right there in the beginning. Those kids are putting 100,000 to a million people out of work. How can you pick on them? They've got freckles. That's a crook. He may as well be wearing a bandit's mask.



With that in mind, his son has decided to pretty much rip off the Bleach Manga (Comic) for his own gain....

http://community.livejournal.com/bleachness/446299.html

Here is just one example.....of MANY!


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 25, 2010)

Gene Simmons is a douchebag and his son is a faggot with no sense of originality? Tell me something I don't know.

The thing that pisses me off about this is that I've spent YEARS writing and have yet to get any of my stuff published then this little faggot comes along,plagiarizes bleach in the most obvious way and gets his garbage published while riding on his father's coat tails. 

I hate society...I really do.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 25, 2010)

Nick Simmons rules


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 25, 2010)

.


----------

